# live food - died



## samyboy (May 21, 2006)

i bought a bag of live food from the fish shop £1.95 (dont know what it was) but the fish loved it................6 hours later there all dead....and the fish dont eat the dead ones


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I wish you had more info on the live food. As it is I can't help you.


----------



## samyboy (May 21, 2006)

sorry, after some research last night i found it to be "fairy shrimp" aka the sea monkey (i rember trying to grow them as a child and it never worked)

i got them home opened the bag and poured the contents into a jam jar all were swimming around happily i used a dropper to suck them up and transfer into the fishtank (which were imediatly gobbld up) i then went out and returned only to find them all dead at the bottom of the jar

there was one live one swimming round my tank this morning (none of the fish seemed interested) and i also had one dead fish (white cloud mountain minnow)


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

sounds like brine shrimp to me.

brine are saltwater creatures, so when you bring them home you should have a brine tank set up (mason jar, small air pump, salt, PHup)
i have kept store bought live brine alive for 4 days, and on the fourth day my fish cleaned the rest up.
and brine need air

i will post a pic later today of my brine hatcher/keeper, and if you wanted some instructions on how to build that same one


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

After first reading your post I thought all your fish had died. Im glad I read it wrong and it was only the shrimp that died. 

You did the right thing by placing them in a jar and not dumping the whole bag right into the tank. But as stated these little guys tend to need lots of airation and semi dark places.


----------



## samyboy (May 21, 2006)

ahhhhh okays never mind thanks for the advice


----------



## samyboy (May 21, 2006)

okay all the ish have slowly died off to now :rip: all 6 of my white cloud mountain minnows, ive cleaned the tank and begun cycling it


----------

